# Hair salon



## JoeCav91 (Sep 15, 2014)

Did one recently where we removed the old track lighting and installed recess cans with LED trims, and a few pendant lights. All of the girls that worked there loved it when we were done!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Starting one in February about 1500 sq. ft. Using a combo of direct/indirect fluorescent, track for the merchandisers and sconces. Lighting with my 15% is $5500.00. 

Owner specifically asked for no lighting directly above the hair wash station.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Renovated one last month, recessed LED spaced evenly for general illumination, and track located just back of the hair stylist.
Each station has 2 track heads about 6 feet apart, aiming towards the chair.
Troffers will look cheap 
Hang a pendant or chandelier at the entrance or cash desk to breakup the ceiling.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Do some research . When i did a salon about a year ago i looked around and it actually reccommends a variety of lights from t8s to pendants over the chairs to sconces on thewall using a variety of different color spectrum lamps. T8s provide general lighting where as the pendants offer the stylist immdeiate light over there head and the sconces create a warm effect for client. Not that i would know but proper color spectrum lighting is key because the way the sylist and customer needs to see a hair color needs to be the way the client would most likely see it elsewhere.


----------

